

Why people's faces are different from one another? - dnt404-1
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2014/09/140916-faces-evolution-cognition-social-recognition-genetics/

======
__Joker
Face is not a singular object. Its a collection of colour, hair, nose, ears
and so on. Wont the tenet of evolution is that each generation there will be
some random change to these aspects, which makes the face unique across the
humans ?

